# Stewart R1 3 wheeled push trolley.



## pokerjoke (Sep 16, 2014)

As I understand it this is a new model so nothing really to compare it to apart from trolleys
ive had before.
On receiving the trolley this morning it came in four very easy to assemble pieces.
All that was needed was a Phillips screwdriver.
The wheels and the rubber straps that hold the bag on the trolley were separate.
I went for the white/white combo however the trolley comes with four colour options.
Once assembled the trolley looked great and was very stable in its construction.
When I attached my bag fully loaded the trolley was extremely stable and very easy to push
and there was no movement at all of the bag as the straps hold it very tight.
The trolley itself does need the front wheel slightly lifted to change direction.
The handle can be adjusted to your comfortable height and comes with many features.
It has a magnetic ball marker stamped with the stewart logo,however if it does stay on the trolley
you will never use it as you will always forget its there.
It has a place underneath that holds the umbrella holder that just screws into the top of the handle,but
like all umbrella holders its way to wide for an umbrella and it will need packing out to make the 
umbrella stable,but it does come with an elastic holder.
It has a place also underneath the handle for 3 spare balls,once again I don't see the need really.
It has a plastic compartment that does look relatively cheap that holds tees,pencils,ball markers
etc however this would be the only negative for me.
The folding mechanism is very simple and neat and the trolley folds up very small indeed.
For around Â£199 I believe its money well spent,of course only time will tell,but first impressions
I give it the thumbs up.


----------

